# BBC R4 coffee quiz



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Thought i would walk this. I was wrong, got 7/11.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/3ZBDDscZKjQM8YKVkVRc69r/escape-the-daily-grind-with-our-coffee-quiz?intc_type=singletheme&intc_location=radio4&intc_campaign=livelyideastrading&intc_linkname=quiz_coffee_contentcard4


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

8/11


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

9/11









Misread Q2 (RTFQ!) and guessed (wrongly) Q11

a fun 60 seconds though. Love quizzes.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

9/11...in the joint lead so far!....with NickdeBug


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

9/11 - not good enough. I'll revise for the next one.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

8/11 4,6 & 9 wrong.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

10/11, didn't know #11.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

10


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

10/11 q5 wrong! Plus a couple of lucky guesses


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

9, lots of guesses.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Q3 stumped me... Got 10.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol. Six! Pissed o run and listening to tunes


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

Missed 3, 9 and 11


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Well done cc. Perhaps an idea for the forum?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

10/11. Genuinely blanked and guessed on #11.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> View attachment 24694


First time?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

9 here!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jon said:


> First time?


Guessed 2 of them


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

8/11

great little quiz.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> Guessed 2 of them


Good work.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

11/11 but I take no real kudos from that.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

7/11 still lots to learn, but that's half the fun.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

10/11 In my world though it is coffee day every day


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Drewster said:


> 11/11 but I take no real kudos from that.


Mini-Drewster-ette got 7/11 - including Int Coffee Day BEFORE I gave her the options!

Mrs D - not quite so good...... errrrm 1/11 and that was a guess!


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

Only 9/11


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Got No.10 incorrect said Southern Hem.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Saw this before and got 8/11

Had no clue on those other 3 and plainly guessed wrong


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Only 8/11 for me


----------

